# My Summit Mods



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice. I have a climber stand that could use some updating. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Question - I filled my viper tubes using the stock tube on the can of great foam. I could only reach about 6" down into each tube. What are you guys doing to reach further down into the tubes? Alos, how to ensure proper drainage of any water that may get into the tubes so it doesnt freeze and blow out the tubes?


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

The foam expands so I put the nozzle all the way in ( 6 inches) and then I filled it up right to end of the tubes, I then duct taped the open ends thus forcing the foam to expand inward. I am not really worried about any water or ice as the ice will just push into the soft foam, You want to use the stuff for windows and doors as it doesn't get too hard. After about a year it starts to break down a bit anyway. I only filled the open ends at the back mainly where it contacts the tree and nest's together.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

More pics of my whole stand set up to follow


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

more up close pics.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

next on my hit list is a new paint job..... Going to do a woodland camo type job.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> next on my hit list is a new paint job..... Going to do a woodland camo type job.


Did you read the "swirling thread" further back in DYI. It looks pretty awesome.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

rfeather said:


> Did you read the "swirling thread" further back in DYI. It looks pretty awesome.


no I will have to check it out.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

What are the plastic tubes on the platform for?


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Taking branches from the area to provide some cover. I just bundle a bunch together and once I'm settled haul them up the tree and stick em in. When I'm done I tie them up to the tree I use so they are up there next time I come back. Usually try for either Oak or cedar...... but alot of times I use whatever is close by. It really helps.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

I have an ole bushmaster top that needs to be used this season; thanks for the ideas,especially the molle straps.


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

concepthomes1 said:


> Question - I filled my viper tubes using the stock tube on the can of great foam. I could only reach about 6" down into each tube. What are you guys doing to reach further down into the tubes? Alos, how to ensure proper drainage of any water that may get into the tubes so it doesnt freeze and blow out the tubes?




Aquarium tubing from walmart ($1.5+/-).


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

concepthomes1 said:


> Question - I filled my viper tubes using the stock tube on the can of great foam. I could only reach about 6" down into each tube. What are you guys doing to reach further down into the tubes? Alos, how to ensure proper drainage of any water that may get into the tubes so it doesnt freeze and blow out the tubes?


you can buy clear tubing at home depot for short money, that will fit on the can. I got mine about 2' long, and stuck it all the way inside, and slowly pulled it out as i filled it


----------



## SMABOWHUNTER (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks,you gave me a couple of good ideas to try.


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

How do you clean out the foam that's dried in the tube.


----------



## razor7574 (Aug 28, 2011)

Awesome! I love the PVC concealment idea! Could you give me a better idea how you did the seat meshing. I have a ladder stand that the seat was destroyed after one season and your idea looks like a perfect fix, quite too. Thanks alot!


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

razor7574 said:


> Awesome! I love the PVC concealment idea! Could you give me a better idea how you did the seat meshing. I have a ladder stand that the seat was destroyed after one season and your idea looks like a perfect fix, quite too. Thanks alot!


I ordered that seat from Hazemore Silent Seat..http://www.hazmore.net/.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

concepthomes1 said:


> How do you clean out the foam that's dried in the tube.


Haven't had to yet, but I will use a wood dowel and just press it through as far as I can and then figure something out to start scraping...... It will be a play it by ear kinda thing.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice Job good post, thanks!


----------



## gutpilz (Oct 3, 2008)

nice set up. I am looking forward to pics of your concealment setup.

Thanks


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Good idea on the concealment limb holders!:thumbs_up


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I really like your concealment limb holders! I've got some work to do.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

redrivergar said:


> I really like your concealment limb holders! I've got some work to do.


Looks great! the only thing missing is the Third Hand Archery Kentucky bow hunters package. www.thirdhandarchery.com


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

thirdhandman, I have that package and it is great. I love the bowholder too. Have you ever thought about making something that attached to a climbing treestand that held a gun? Kinda like how you can climb with your bow in the bowholder. I know you have the gun sling rope thing that you can pull up which I will probably get but I would love something that would be secure on my climber that I could climb with my gun. 

*sorry for the slight hijack.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> Looks great! the only thing missing is the Third Hand Archery Kentucky bow hunters package. www.thirdhandarchery.com


I actually have a bow holder on there, you couldn't see it from the pictures. and as for the straps to cinch the 2 pieces tight, Never really saw the point of that, my stands seem to get pretty snug on the tree with just me sitting on them, As for the accessorry belt, I usually just keep stuff in my pockets or my saddle bag.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

chaded said:


> thirdhandman, I have that package and it is great. I love the bowholder too. Have you ever thought about making something that attached to a climbing treestand that held a gun? Kinda like how you can climb with your bow in the bowholder. I know you have the gun sling rope thing that you can pull up which I will probably get but I would love something that would be secure on my climber that I could climb with my gun.
> 
> *sorry for the slight hijack.


Chaded: Thanks for the endorcement. The products we make are the best that is out there or we will not make them. There are a couple real good gun holders out there. New Dawn Outdoors makes a great gun holder and high point makes another. both work well. If I can't make it better I leave well enough alone. These two have done a good job so I will not be getting into that market.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> I actually have a bow holder on there, you couldn't see it from the pictures. and as for the straps to cinch the 2 pieces tight, Never really saw the point of that, my stands seem to get pretty snug on the tree with just me sitting on them, As for the accessory belt, I usually just keep stuff in my pockets or my saddle bag.


Yep I missed the bow holder. Sorry about that. You will have to trust me on this one. The straps are unbelievable as far as how easy and how secure they make the stand. Try sitting in the stand and just for the heck of it grab the front rail and pull yourself up. Using the summit strap, the front comes up. Our straps keep the top solid. When we have a deer feeding behind the stand using our strap we can steady ourself on the side of the stand to shoot behind it. It also makes it easier if the platform accidentally slips off the feet and doesn't get tangled into the platform while climbing. 
Accessory belt just makes it much easier. Most hunters don't want to be going through their pockets or bag for their range finder or grunt tube when a deer is in range.
In addition to holding the back pack it will hold bino's range finder, calls, camera attached by a string, rattle antlers and it is a great place to hang the quiver. If the quiver isn't attached to the bow when shot, it can't make noise.
If one puts the Hip clip on the accessory belt it makes a great hands free easy to use sling. On those cold mornings hang our stand on our back and your bow in the front and put our hands in your pockets to keep em warm.
Those who you like the Third Hand Bow holder usually love the Kentucky bow hunters package.


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

Great ideas. I just put 4"x3 1/2"w x3/16thick steel on my origanal loggy bayou climber. tired of the stand slipping a foot or so down the tree. My dads buddy did the same to his . the teeth really bite into the tree.


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Yep I missed the bow holder. Sorry about that. You will have to trust me on this one. The straps are unbelievable as far as how easy and how secure they make the stand. Try sitting in the stand and just for the heck of it grab the front rail and pull yourself up. Using the summit strap, the front comes up. Our straps keep the top solid. When we have a deer feeding behind the stand using our strap we can steady ourself on the side of the stand to shoot behind it. It also makes it easier if the platform accidentally slips off the feet and doesn't get tangled into the platform while climbing.
> Accessory belt just makes it much easier. Most hunters don't want to be going through their pockets or bag for their range finder or grunt tube when a deer is in range.
> In addition to holding the back pack it will hold bino's range finder, calls, camera attached by a string, rattle antlers and it is a great place to hang the quiver. If the quiver isn't attached to the bow when shot, it can't make noise.
> If one puts the Hip clip on the accessory belt it makes a great hands free easy to use sling. On those cold mornings hang our stand on our back and your bow in the front and put our hands in your pockets to keep em warm.
> Those who you like the Third Hand Bow holder usually love the Kentucky bow hunters package.



thirdhandman, thanks for the gun holders you recommended. The New Dawn one is exactly what I was looking for. And as for the straps, I can say the summit strap doesn't even compare to how well the stabilizer straps work. When i got mine I purposely tried to knock my top section loose (at ground level of course) and I could not make it budge. They are definitely one of those things that after you try them you will wish you had them a lot sooner.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Chaded: Now if we can spread the word to the rest of the bow hunting community.


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

concepthomes1 said:


> How do you clean out the foam that's dried in the tube.


Take a bic pen apart and cut it in half. Tape half of that bic pen to the end of your cable. Put the aquarium tubing through the pen. Then take an old sock and cut it. Wrap a piece of the sock around the pen/cable until it is slightly thicker than the square tubing on the climber. Duct tape the sock and the sock to the cable only (not around any of the aquarium tubing so the tubing can move freely). Then force this sock/cable into the climber all the way down into the square tubing. On the other end of the cable do the same thing but without the bic pen. After both cables are shoved all the way in, snake the aquarium tubing in as far as you can. Spray the foam slowly removing the aquarium tubing so it gets all the way in but stop before you take the tubing out of the bic pen. Let it dry fully before pulling the cables out. Then take the tape and socks off of the cables. This worked good for me.


----------



## Henge (Sep 8, 2010)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> Haven't had to yet, but I will use a wood dowel and just press it through as far as I can and then figure something out to start scraping...... It will be a play it by ear kinda thing.


Never tried this but I wonder if you could heat up a metal coat hanger or steel cable and melt the foam. I think that may work good.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

It may work, but I know after a few years the foam get's pretty flaky anyway, we will see, time will tell.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> more up close pics.
> View attachment 1430796
> 
> View attachment 1430798
> ...


how long has the seat held up, is it more comfortable than the original summit seat


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

3Dblackncamo said:


> how long has the seat held up, is it more comfortable than the original summit seat


I just put it on last season. It is not quite as comfy but the ease of climbing and it pushing back when I stand up is a big plus. My old summit seat was getting awfully flat and uncomfortable so I made the change.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Looks great! the only thing missing is the Third Hand Archery Kentucky bow hunters package. www.thirdhandarchery.com


Cant wait to start testing it and putting it through the rings!!!


----------



## geeha002 (Mar 4, 2009)

What does the foam do?


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

It deadens the sound of metal on metal and such.


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> Haven't had to yet, but I will use a wood dowel and just press it through as far as I can and then figure something out to start scraping...... It will be a play it by ear kinda thing.


Acetone will be your best friend.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Dozer7878 said:


> Acetone will be your best friend.


I thought about that but really don't want that bad a chemical smell on the stand. Who know's how long it will take to dissapate.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Scrub with a dish soap and water, then baking soda and water. Will remove all foreign odors from the stand


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I have noticed in some of the mid pics that some of the stands have metal clips where the cable goes into the stand. Mine does not. It has rotating covers. What's the deal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

please post pictures of your stand so we can see what you're talking about


----------



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome job. I couldnt afford the new Summit stand without the cross bar this season,, so I whacked off my cross bar. Im a big guy and it gets in the way. Whacked it off and added foam 10 speed bicycle grips to the ends to hold onto when climbing. Insteat of the Great Stuff foam,, I uses that rubber coating spray paint on the platform and other parts that might make noise.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

redrivergar said:


> I have noticed in some of the mid pics that some of the stands have metal clips where the cable goes into the stand. Mine does not. It has rotating covers. What's the
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the rotating covers is an older version I believe before they made the stand for cabelas. Mine has the metal clips , they are used to hold the cables in securely.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93civEJ1 (May 11, 2012)

Mine has those as well. Just an earlier model


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

I plan to do the mods in the next few days. I'll post some pics when it's finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Well ya'll convinced me! I ordered a set of Thirdhand stabilizer straps and a bow holder this morning. Then got lucky and found Molle II w/ waist belt for $20.00 at a flea market. I will post pics when it's all together.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

If you want a gun holder, I use something like this on my Summit Titan. Its mounted on the right side of my stand and I can lock it in while I climb. I also have a quiver bracket mounted on the right side along with a cup holder. Bow holder is mounted on the left side. I don't have any pics, sorry.



http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...-bow-racks/_/N-1100216&WTz_l=SEO;cat104194980


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

moecarama said:


> Well ya'll convinced me! I ordered a set of Thirdhand stabilizer straps and a bow holder this morning. Then got lucky and found Molle II w/ waist belt for $20.00 at a flea market. I will post pics when it's all together.


Thanks for buying American. You should have your order Friday if not before. Try waiting till grey light and stalking your way to the stand. We spooke deer less often this way and occassionally get one before getting on stand. If you climb with your bow, wait 10 to 15 seconds between taking steps looking and listening. Ocassionally you will have a deer come in while climbing. This way is slower which is safer and quieter. When you get to the top you will not be as hot and sweaty. Good luck. And Thanks again.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

thirdhandman said:


> Thanks for buying American. You should have your order Friday if not before. Try waiting till grey light and stalking your way to the stand. We spooke deer less often this way and occassionally get one before getting on stand. If you climb with your bow, wait 10 to 15 seconds between taking steps looking and listening. Ocassionally you will have a deer come in while climbing. This way is slower which is safer and quieter. When you get to the top you will not be as hot and sweaty. Good luck. And Thanks again.


Sorry, about jacking the OP thread appreciate the info!


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

ILBowHuntFreak said:


> I thought about that but really don't want that bad a chemical smell on the stand. Who know's how long it will take to dissapate.


I did the same with my old stand; just could'nt deal with the smell either so, I decided to remove the foam. The stuff did'nt even cure,was flaking.... what the heck it had been two weeks. I used the window and door seal. It appears that everyone is using the "Great Stuff"! I am removing it with acetone and my pressure washer.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

used great stuff in my summit dagger and it cured in 12 hours


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Ok, then maybe i will give it another try after all it's 10 yrs old................I cant help but be a tinkerer!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

tinkerer: Try a set of www.stabilizerstraps.com and a www.universaltreestandbowholder.com with your summit stand and you will be in hog heaven.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

I speak from experience, I have used these to help with cutting shooting lanes and just general aerial scouting: They definitely are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Okay I've mounted the Alice straps and belt but what do I do with the seat? It seems to be in the way. Suggestions?


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hazmore net seat my friend


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I see that. But I hear there not that comfortable and having back surgery a few years ago I need comfort. Any other suggestion? Or do I have to remove the seat and reattach every time?


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

loworange88 said:


> Nice. I have a climber stand that could use some updating. Thanks for the ideas.


THey are old but there are similar threads for API stands (and others) that have a range of good ideas like these. Most are adaptable to other brands. Very useful stuff.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Ravenhunter said:


> I see that. But I hear there not that comfortable and having back surgery a few years ago I need comfort. Any other suggestion? Or do I have to remove the seat and reattach every time?


Impossible to know what will be comfortable for you vs. me or anybody else. Right?

I have the net seat on my Ol'Man and the foam padded style on my API, both sit&stand climbers. I find both provide all day sit comfort, with the nod going to the Ol'Man in wet weather. I've considered going to the net on the API just to reduce bulk and a small weight advantage. So I can't see a comfort issue with the net style seat. I suspect many Ol'Man owners agree.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok. Guess I might aswell order one. But for next weeks bear hunt I'll deal with removing the seat.


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Ravenhunter said:


> Ok. Guess I might aswell order one. But for next weeks bear hunt I'll deal with removing the seat.


If your concerned about comfort use the hazemore with one of those turkey vests with the attached seat pads.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

Brake clean spray will dissolve any excess spray foam instantly. Works great for taking it off your hands or cleaning to nozzle. The smell goes away pretty fast.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

dinodonofrio said:


> Brake clean spray will dissolve any excess spray foam instantly. Works great for taking it off your hands or cleaning to nozzle. The smell goes away pretty fast.


A bit off topic. Brake cleaner seems to affect the material vanes are made from. They don't adhere well if vanes or shafts are cleaned w' brake cleaner.


----------

